# Web sites



## coolermaster1219 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry but I have to say it as I see it and I respect the sponsors on the site but I really think there pages suck big time, kind of generic  they all look the like the same format.  Bugs me like an infomercial.  Some goofy looking dude in a docs smock with glasses, yea OK.  Just makes me trust them less but that just me a guy that???s been training for 20 + years.


----------



## pitt (Apr 11, 2010)

There all over the net..ive seen some crazy ones.You will be mad to deal with some.


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Crazy*



pitt said:


> There all over the net..ive seen some crazy ones.You will be mad to deal with some.


 
This PHP easy to make stuff site is old almost as old as Alin boards and his mods running IP sniffers, Oh yea I got banned for speaking my mind on that.  PM me if you would like to know the deal on that bull shit.  But I have to say all in all this is a good site  At least there is not a bunch of mods standing around with that dumb ass little guy or Monkey holding a sign with your IP, Yes internet provider address, that is just as good as giving them a key to your house and why? Well they say no one can see it but you.  And I say that???s bull shit cuz if you can see it, they can and so can anyone else that has the right software.  So F#ck you Tyrone and your bud Kawasaki1 for showing us just how easy it is for anyone with half a brain to track you/find you and BUST YOU.  Maybe someday we can get a page dedicated to nothing but safety on the net.  Really will your job wait for you, the respect it took so long for you to gain with the other half???s family, oh and telling your kids daddy will be gone for a couple of years because he made a mistake.  I have ranted long enough and I hope this is the beginning of a thread that will turn into a rule... ANYONE RUNNING A IP SNIFFER SHOULD BE BANNED FOR LIFE.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

VPNs ftw . . . nice tits and guns btw. . . 

and IronMag is the biznuts 

GTCH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 11, 2010)

pho shizzel


----------

